# Best Campground Website



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Although I have used a few that don't appear to be "all that", I was wondering which website you usually use to locate a campground when needed, espicially when on the road. Are the "map" type books as good or better and do you find you need several to locate Good Sam vs KOA vs a State site, etc., etc.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I like RV Park Reviews. Seems to have a good amount of reviews there for many of the campgrounds in our region. 
I also just use google maps, as they sometimes have reviews there.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use a number of them. I have found in my experience that sometimes the reviews are hard to gauge. For example; and I use this in my blog on the home page, Danforth Bay, Freedom NH, a.d Chocorua Camping Village are about 7 miles apart. They are both rated 5W.

The confusion comes where Danforth Bay is a resort, 3 swimming pools tennis courts, huge campground. CCV is much smaller, has a small pool and other amenities. Both campgrounds are wonderful but they are in two different spectrums.

Woodalls also does not rate all campgrounds.

1. Decide what sort of campground you'd like to visit. Resort, family owned, franchise (KOA) and then check WoodallsAND another site like RV Park Reviews, and or another like Campgroundreport.com use these in combination to help determine if the campground meets your needs.

2. Keep in mind that no one is going to be happy all the time and you should take reviews with a grain of salt. Some will only bother to post a review when they have had a negative experience. In my case I post reviews for campgrounds whether its my first or fifth time visiting. I try to be unbiased. Each place has something to offer.

3. Talk to fellow campers as well. First hand accounts are good too.

4. You can help others by posting here on Outbackers and those other campground review sites.

Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

It seems to me that a majority of the reviews on rvparkreviews.com are probably from full timers. They seem most interested in concrete pads, satellite reception, wifi, and room for big rigs which are of no interest to me. That being said, I still use the site. I also look at google reviews too. As Eric mentioned, there will be some that are not happy with anything. I just look for common threads the comments.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have an iPhone, iPad or android device, there is an app called wecamphere. I use it all the time and it is excellent.


----------

